# moving from Nicaragua to Mexico



## Judy786 (Mar 26, 2014)

We are originally from Canada and have been living in Nicaragua for over a year. We want to be closer to Canada and we have always loved Mexico. We are looking in the Progresso area and would appreciate advise from expats living in Progresso or surrounding area. We want to live by the ocean, have an active social life, run a B&B and be happy! 
Can you please tell me where you live and why you picked that town. We are looking at Chelem also
thanks in advance for your words of wisdom!
Greg and Judy


----------

